# 2nd Order Crossover



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I need to construct a 2nd order crossover for my dipole woofer and Magnepan MC1's and I have a couple of questions. I used to use an old DOS based program for designing crossovers but it has since vanished. What software would you guys recommend? Also what is a good crossover point for the MC1's. I was thinking 160 but that seems to high and might interfere with male vocals. Any thoughts?

Matt


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

The best thing would be to set up a maggie away from the corner and run RoomEQ. Take that data and use Passive Crossover Designs (google it) to work on the circuit design. And, of course, nothing beats actually testing and measuring what you make.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and the name of the software!! So, basically see where the MC1 rolls off naturally and then build the sub crossover to match it. GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!
Do Maggies have a 2nd order roll off naturally?

Matt


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

mdrake said:


> Thanks for the reply and the name of the software!! So, basically see where the MC1 rolls off naturally and then build the sub crossover to match it. GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!
> Do Maggies have a 2nd order roll off naturally?
> 
> Matt


Not *exactly* what I said! What I meant was to verify the performance of the Maggie and dipole bass module with Room EQ so you'd know where to set your x-over. You'd want to set it above where the Maggie rolls off but below where the bass module starts to distort. Also this would help you get an idea of how to deal with the two different baffles as dipole speakers tend to have some decent roll-off from the cancellation of the rear and front waves (which is based on baffle width).


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

COOL thanks for the clarification!! I thought you meant to just use a low pass on the sub and let the Maggies roll of naturally. I know where the MMGW's roll of which is 180hz but I am hoping the MC1's go lower. Thanks for the help!! 

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The MC1's do go lower. I have measured them in my room and they are good to 80 Hz. That's on wall with the room gain. Since my crossover is at 80 Hz as well, I kind of take a double whammy with the crossover down and rolloff combining.

So if you want really good integration you can probably count on them around 100 Hz, or try different slopes (steeper with the low pass and shallower with the high pass, since it will combine with the natural rolloff of the speakers).


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Why not go active and avoid all that sillyness? I use a Rockford Fosgate EPX crossover to give me the whereabouts of what sounds good. That narrows the field and if the application calls for passives, I know where to start.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I was thinking of going with an active crossover but I would either have to bi amp the MC1 and dipole sub or let the MC1 roll off naturally and use another amp and an active on the dipole sub. Mmmmmmm now you got me thinking.... :R

Matt


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

You can pick up a ButtKicker amp for bass for around $250 and that's 1kwrms and 2ohm stable. A simple cap on the high end would be acceptable for a hp filter. BK amp has a built in filter.

**** you can pick up a car audio active crossover and an old receiver for $60 to do the job on the cheap.


----------

